# Very sad after her spay



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

My Daisy had her spay on Tuesday, it was a traditional one, we expected her to be miserable for a couple of days afterwards but it is now day 4 and she is just as bad if not worse than day one. She has been back to the vets and he says she is healing well, we have not had to use a onesie or a cone as she has only licked occasionally. At the moment she is in her crate, unsecured, making little whining noises every now and again. We are hand feeding her otherwise she is not eating. My other dog, Boris is at my daughters, could she be missing him?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah poor Daisy 

I did think it was very strange until I read the last sentence ...I'm sure she could very well be missing her little brother...worth a try letting her see him, I know you want to keep her calm but she's a few days down the line now and the vet seems happy so as long as its not too mad (!!) hopefully she'll perk up a bit. 

However I have heard of others not being themselves until day 6 etc but I would be inclined to think she's missing Boris, I may be wrong though.

Good luck 

xxx


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Mairi, I hate her being this quiet and subdued, it is certainly not like her normal self!! Daisy is 18 months and Boris is 6 months and he loves to torment her so that is why he has gone to my daughters (and having a ball may I add!). Just fed her some chicken and my husband has given her a rich tea biscuit (really bad I know but she loves them!). Reading on here about everyones elses spays I was expecting her to be getting back to normal by now, all be it abit subdued. Will update again when Boris is back on Monday to see if she is any different.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with Mairi she probably misses her little brother. When Molly had hers she was out of sorts for about 2 days and then she was back to normal. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She thinks her brother is gone!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Agree she went out cane back and he is gone 
That said you are better off. Willow was also done Tuesday and keeping her quiet had been a nightmare. Last night she got away from hubby (another story) and dashed down the whole flight if stairs. I am terrified she us going to burst open! 
Hang in there. You baby will be right as rain soon enough. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Agree she went out cane back and he is gone
> That said you are better off. Willow was also done Tuesday and keeping her quiet had been a nightmare. Last night she got away from hubby (another story) and dashed down the whole flight if stairs. I am terrified she us going to burst open!
> Hang in there. You baby will be right as rain soon enough.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Lol. I was thinking along similar lines how lucky you were that your Daisy is so cooperative with her recovery. I also wonder if its also she's a bit older. I think most of the spays have been with puppies 5 or 6 months old and Daisy is just more mature and recognizing her limits like an adult.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was very gentle when Bonnie returned from her surgery. She may well be missing him poor girl.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I have just the same problem with Lucy. We are now on day 9 and she is like a demented dog, running, jumping and very very hyper. I am not sure if its the spay, the post spay phantom pregnancy or the medication! I am assuming it is a mixture of all the three! Hopefully in the next few days we can get back to normality, whatever that is! Our poor girls with their fluctuating hormones, bless them.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is 2 1/2 yrs now, but when she was spayed at 6 mnths she was knocked for six for about 10 days. I thought she'd be bouncing back quite quickly too, as this is what the vets said. However, in hindsight, some girls just take longer to recover. Poor Millie didn't wee or poo for days, I took her back to the vets twice as I was so concerned.

The good upshot of this episode, is she was lifted onto our bed in morning for a little cuddle. Suffice to say, it became a permanent thing.  She's still allowed on our bed.


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your messages. We went out for the day yesterday and left her in the house - alone and with her crate open!! Something we have never done before, when we left she was in the crate very subdued, we returned to a much rejuvenated dog! Welcome back Daisy! Boris comes back this afternoon so hopefully we will be fully back to normal in the next few days.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to hear Daisy is feeling better - I'm sure she will be thrilled to have Boris home again


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable was about 7 months and was quiet for about a week and she was a particularly bouncy boundy puppy. We just sat on the floor all week. She didnt appear unwell though and would eat but again she's a very food orientated dog. The most active she got was when Wilf went for a walk... So I agree Boris maybe a comfort and you'll be surprised he may know she's not 100% and act accordingly . Hope she's feeling brighter x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad Daisy is feeling more like herself ... Just in time for Boris's arrival!!!!  

Would love to see a photo of them both. 

xxx


----------

